# Can't install Bioshock - SecureRom



## Baker87 (Nov 25, 2012)

HI all, i've just bought the original Bioshock for PC, intallation was going great until SecureRom error came up saying to insert disk, even though it was in.

So turns out there isa software conflict i think, i had MagicDisk installed ages ago but its long gone, i assume some remnants of it are still left and that is causing the conflict...thats just what I think I could be wrong. Conversing with SecureRom seems like it wont work 

Is there anyway to either prove to SecureRom I have the disk or else remove anything my Magicdisk from my comp?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I was really looking forward to this game.

EDIT : I'd just like to post that I actually bought the disk and it is not pirated (I just read the banned topics post) I can post a picture of proof if necessary.

Cheers


----------



## Baker87 (Nov 25, 2012)

Also I have read all of the options on "don't post before you try these options". I am sure that none of those options help me.


----------



## Baker87 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, its really helped my problem!

Don't know what I would of done without this forum


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You may have to try reinstalling Magicdisk and then remove it with something like Revo Uninstaller to get rid of it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Also, remember to unmount and disable any virtual drives before uninstalling.


----------

